
Ask HN: What browser extensions do you use for HN? - jordsmi
What extensions do you use to make your time on HN better?<p>I remember using one before that changed the colors, and had extra features like folding comment threads. I can&#x27;t seem to find it now though.
======
Pyrodogg
Hacker News Enhancement Suite for Chrome

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

~~~
joshschreuder
This is my favourite - adds a lot of nice stuff, and though it sometimes
breaks due to site changes, it's always updated pretty quickly to fix issues.
And it's open source:
[https://github.com/etcet/HNES](https://github.com/etcet/HNES)

------
krapp
I use greasemonkey scripts:

[https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/7a21c0187fedd6f47e7c](https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/7a21c0187fedd6f47e7c)

highlights lines beginning with ">", which helps differentiating quoted
replies from comment text. And yes, the idea comes from imageboards, but a lot
of people on HN use that syntax in their comments.

[https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/5b5e413220afb93c9c93](https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/5b5e413220afb93c9c93)

removes fading from downvoted and dead comments and text posts.

------
0942v8653
On Safari I use hckr news[0]. It highlights new comments in threads I've
already visited, and allows collapsing. There is also the option use the
homepage there, but I just use the normal one.

[0]:
[http://hckrnews.com/about.html#extensions](http://hckrnews.com/about.html#extensions)

------
kylepotts
I am a fan of Gerogify which focuses on the typography of the site. I think it
makes it a lot more readable.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfale...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi?hl=en)

~~~
b0ner_t0ner
If it's minor CSS/stylesheet fixes, suggest using Stylish instead of
downloading a full plugin.

------
vinceyuan
Hacker News Room [http://hackernewsroom.com](http://hackernewsroom.com) is a
web-based HN reader, built on the official HN API. It's not a browser
extension, but it has some nice features including folding comments. And it
works well in all modern browsers.

Disclaimer: I built it.

------
justhw
Collapse comments is pretty light and makes reading comments easier.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapsible-c/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd)

------
chadkruse
If Chrome, you may be thinking about HackerNew:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)

------
ddorian43
HN Utility Suite on firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/hn-utility-su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/hn-utility-suite/)

------
random778
Hacker News: Mark All Read [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/GMouron/HNMarkAllRead](https://github.com/GMouron/HNMarkAllRead)

------
coderKen
Chrome works good.

------
kele
StyleBot for Chrome to adjust the width.

